# Anna Fedorova



## PeterAccettola (Jun 5, 2021)

I am listening to Anna Fedorova playing the Rachmaninoff piano concerto # 1.
And hearing it in a completely different way.
I think she plays it just beautifully. Really sensitive with wonderful phrasing and attention to his harmonies.
Also, the orchestra, Sinfonieorchester St. Gallen, is so good.
My first time hearing them.
Would love to hear other's thoughts if you are familiar with her or the orchestra.
Thank you ...


----------

